# Good recipes for beginners?



## Plummjam (Feb 10, 2014)

can we get some good recipes for beginners?such as me?however I have a few myself


-Plummjam


----------



## wildvines (Feb 11, 2014)

Check Dangerdaves DB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Feb 11, 2014)

The Dragon Blood is an easy and early drinking recipe. To be honest though, I think doing a kit, such as a Vintner's Reserve, can't get too much easier. Everything is in the kit that you need. My first wine try (just 6 months ago) was the Mezza Luna Red and I thought that was good very early as well (its gone except 4 bottles I'm saving for a year.) My sister who travels the world visiting vineyards even thought it was pretty good, or she was blowing smoke up my #$%!


----------



## bkisel (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome to WMT!

If, between my LHBS and grocery store, I can get all the ingredients I'm going to do the Dragon Blood mentioned above. This will be after having over the past 13 months done 9 kits. I personally would not have been ready/comfortable to try a recipe before having done a few kits.


----------



## wildvines (Feb 11, 2014)

Kits are very easy to follow. I'm a bad example I guess. I am a newbie and tweaked my very first kit and haven't followed any original recipe. But as mentioned above kits are easy to follow and all ingredients are included 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

